# Interview score, confused



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have no idea of how you tested against the others. But calling is what you should do. It does show you are interested. You are interested right?


----------



## cepbush106 (Oct 27, 2010)

extremely interested, hence the nerves


----------



## cepbush106 (Oct 27, 2010)

well that was a disappointing phone call... I called the main office and the secretary said they do not give out the rankings and pretty much if you get called you get called, if you don't you don't. 

I've been working doing low voltage work on airplanes for 3 years with no room to move up, I really want this! 

Its certainly not nice to get strung along


----------

